
36c3 Lecture: The Case Against WikiLeaks: A Direct Threat to Our Community - DyslexicAtheist
https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/events/11090.html
======
yorwba
I think it's better to wait with 36c3 submissions until it's actually started
and we can watch the talks.

